

Backbeam: backend-as-a-service for web and mobile developers - thibaut_barrere
http://backbeam.io/

======
taspeotis
Do these guys even know their own name? From _Powerful data models and
queries_ :

> With _backeam_ you can model

Emphasis mine.

It's not even a quickly-typed email from a company rep, it's the front page of
their website.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
These guys are just launching - please be kind; they will definitely
appreciate your feedback though.

------
t_tsonev
TIL: Converting between USD and EUR is simple stuff. Just place the currency
symbol at the end. No?

~~~
Wilya
Apple does it, and it seems to work fine for them.

~~~
t_tsonev
I'm buying my Apple devices from the US. I live in Europe. It's that
irritating :)

------
mpermar
Very nice and transparent guys and top notch devs. Made contributions to open
source and now they are launching this. Definitely worths a try.

~~~
gimenete
Many thanks for your comments :)

------
limsup
Looks interesting - nice landing page. What are the differences between
Backbeam and Parse?

~~~
gimenete
Some differences:

\- Rich control panel, rich data model and powerful query engine. You can make
complex data models and then you can view/edit the data and their
relationships easily in the control panel. There are many data types including
geolocations and rich text.

\- The query engine includes joins, conditional joins, and full text queries.

\- Files. You can crop/scale images on the fly. Just ask backbeam in which
size and scaling policy you need it.

\- Realtime API

\- Email delivery integrated with well-known platforms such as Postmark,
Amazon SES, etc. You can edit and create email templates right on the control
panel.

\- Full web development framework, right on the browser. You can create views
and controllers in an online editor and test your webapp and get feedback of
any errors without leaving the browser (you don't need a terminal to push your
changes, just save and refresh).

\- You can create many web versions, publish one of them and continue
developing the others.

\- Open Source SDKs.

\- You have two environments: dev and pro by default.

------
kiwidrew
Very interesting! I particularly like the integrated admin backend -- should
save a lot of time.

What database are you using to power all of this?

~~~
gimenete
Currently we are using Redis to make the service as fast as possible. Redis
gives us a lot of power to improve our query engine. More features on BQL
(Backbeam Query Language) are planned so you can make very complex queries
very fast. This is mandatory for mobile applications. Other solutions offer
very poor query engines so many times you need to do several requests in your
mobile application in order to fetch all the data you need. We work hard to
avoid that.

For big projects (> 50Gb data) we are going to combine Redis with a disk-based
database. We are testing this integration right now.

------
kumarski
You would have got more views if you did ShowHN in the title....I think

Kudos to posting on HN.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Since I'm not the author, I did not put Show HN.

As well, I used Show HN a couple of weeks back
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5928066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5928066))
for my own product
([https://www.wisecashhq.com/](https://www.wisecashhq.com/)) and it mostly
flopped (despite getting on the HN homepage many weeks before thanks to one of
my users posting the sample webpage I had at that time).

So well - not sure!

------
MarcosBL
Looks great so far !

